# Complete makeover for my 30 gallon long



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so i woke up this morning and went to turn the lights on in my tanks, everything looked fine untill i got to my cichlid tank...

temperature spiked and over half my fish are dead (so i have 4 cichlids left and a one pleco and 1 of my 2 clown loaches made it)

all my leftover fish all seem to be my fish that are pretty well tempered and didnt bother any of the other fish so im going to be putting them in my 90 gallon once i can get them used to the temperature difference

now the plan for the 30 gallon is to set it up for my angel fish *and i was wondering what is the best substrate to used for angels, i plan to have 1 pleco, and a few cories or clown loaches in with them. Im also planning on having it planted
*
i plan to use a fluval u3 combined with a fluval 105 for filtration
no co2
and a coralife dual t5?ho


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

if you are going to keep clown loaches, first make sure you have a group of at least 4 or 5 (they are happiest in a school and depressed in small numbers). 
They are gravel movers also so use a fine substrate and no silica sand as it will harm their mouth parts.
I used pool sand and also fine gravel with my clowns. the gravel seemed to frustrate them.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a 33g long is not the ideal tank for angel fish. This tank is short and angel fish is best to keep in a taller tank. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

charles said:


> a 33g long is not the ideal tank for angel fish. This tank is short and angel fish is best to keep in a taller tank. Just my 2 cents.


its a 30gallon, same dimensions as the 29 except half an inch shorter and a few inches longer


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry. I must have mis-read. I thought the title said 33g long which = 12"H.


----------

